# Solved: Printer Problem



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

I had a problem of my computer not reconizing my HP printer. I deleted the printer and atempted to reinstall it. During the reinstall process I get error message saying "Print spooler" when I clicked on the "Fix" option nothing happened. I went to "services msc" and atempted to start the "print spooler" but all I got was a "red x" next to print spooler, and an error massage that said "Windows could not start the print spooler on local computer".
I also received another error message saying. "Error 2: the system canot find the file specified". Any suggestions?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:

*regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler"*

You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\look.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler]
"DisplayName"="@%systemroot%\\system32\\spoolsv.exe,-1"
"Group"="SpoolerGroup"
"Description"="@%systemroot%\\system32\\spoolsv.exe,-2"
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000110
"DependOnService"=hex(7):52,00,50,00,43,00,53,00,53,00,00,00,68,00,74,00,74,00,\
70,00,00,00,00,00
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,54,00,63,00,62,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,\
00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6d,00,70,00,65,00,\
72,00,73,00,6f,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,75,00,64,00,69,00,74,00,50,00,\
72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,68,\
00,61,00,6e,00,67,00,65,00,4e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,\
69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,4c,00,6f,00,61,\
00,64,00,44,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,\
6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,73,00,73,00,69,00,67,00,6e,\
00,50,00,72,00,69,00,6d,00,61,00,72,00,79,00,54,00,6f,00,6b,00,65,00,6e,00,\
50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"ImagePath"="%SystemRoot%\\System32\\spoolsv.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Performance]
"Close"="PerfClose"
"Collect"="PerfCollect"
"Collect Timeout"=dword:000007d0
"Library"="winspool.drv"
"Object List"="1450"
"Open"="PerfOpen"
"Open Timeout"=dword:00000fa0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,78,00,00,00,84,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,48,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,0b,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,\
01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Enum]
"0"="Root\\LEGACY_SPOOLER\\0000"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What is your operating system please?


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Window Vista


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please keep that registry file that I had you export on your desktop so we can use it as a backup if this doesn't fix the problem and we need to return it to the registry.

I'm attaching a FixSpooler.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop and then unzip it (extract the file) and double-click the FixSpooler.reg file and allow it to merge into the registry.

Then reboot the machine and let me know if the problem persists or not.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Still can't complete installing my printer. It gets to a error message saying "issues stopping installation. Then "print spooler" pops up, and after clicking on "Fix" a red x appears next to it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Start and in the Search box type *Event Viewer*, then double-click Event Viewer in the resulting list. Look under both Application and System and post any errors that appear from the last 24 hours please.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Error	12/9/2011 7:22:42 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 7:07:14 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:57:05 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:51:43 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:51:43 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7009	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:51:43 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:49:39 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:49:39 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:49:39 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7001	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:49:39 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7001	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:49:39 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:49:39 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:49:37 PM	WMI	10	None
Error	12/9/2011 6:19:54 PM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/9/2011 5:55:08 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 4:49:57 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7031	None
Error	12/9/2011 4:49:56 PM	McLogEvent	5051	None
Error	12/9/2011 4:27:12 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 1:19:23 PM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/9/2011 9:00:29 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:55:16 AM	Application Error	1000	(100)
Error	12/9/2011 8:45:39 AM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:23:17 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:21:08 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:19:31 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:18:49 AM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:45 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:33 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:30 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:27 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:23 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:19 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:15 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:13 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:09 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:07 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:07 AM	Application Hang	1002	(101)
Error	12/9/2011 8:12:04 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:59 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:56 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:52 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:47 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:43 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:39 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:35 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:31 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:27 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:22 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:17 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:13 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:09 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:04 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:11:00 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:58 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:52 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:46 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:41 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:37 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:32 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:27 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:22 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:17 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:13 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:10:09 AM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:07:55 AM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:48 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:48 AM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:48 AM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:48 AM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:42 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:42 AM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:42 AM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/9/2011 8:02:42 AM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/9/2011 3:18:18 AM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/9/2011 2:40:02 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/9/2011 2:40:02 AM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/9/2011 2:40:02 AM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/9/2011 12:00:00 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 11:59:59 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 11:59:59 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 11:03:32 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 11:03:32 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 11:03:32 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 10:42:40 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 10:42:40 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	12/8/2011 10:42:40 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 10:42:40 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:28:14 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:28:14 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:28:14 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:28:14 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:25:14 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:28 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:28 PM	Perflib	1010	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:28 PM	Perflib	1023	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:28 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:27 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:27 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:27 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:27 PM	Perflib	1023	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:23:27 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:22:19 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:59 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:57 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:55 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:53 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:51 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:49 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:48 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:46 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:44 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:42 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:40 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:38 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:37 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:35 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:33 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:31 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:29 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:27 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:26 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:24 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:22 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:20 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:18 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:16 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:15 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:13 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:11 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:09 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:07 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:06 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:18:04 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:17:34 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:16:23 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:16:23 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:16:23 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:16:09 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:16:09 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:16:09 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:16:09 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:40 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:38 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:36 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:34 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:32 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:31 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:29 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:27 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:25 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:23 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:21 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:20 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:18 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:16 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:14 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:12 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:11 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:08 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:14:07 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:22 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:21 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:19 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:17 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:15 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:13 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:11 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:10 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:07 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:06 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:07 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:07 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:07 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:07 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:05 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:05 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:05 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:05 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:03 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:02 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:02 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:02 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:01 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:02 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:01 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:01 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:01 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:01 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:06:01 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:58 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:55 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:49 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:47 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:45 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:43 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:41 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:39 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:37 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:35 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:33 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:31 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:28 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:26 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:24 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:22 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:20 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:18 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:16 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:14 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:12 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:10 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:08 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:06 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:04 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:02 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:05:00 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:04:58 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:04:57 PM	cdrom	7	None
Error	12/8/2011 9:04:24 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:58:07 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:55:09 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:54:53 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:52:35 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:50:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:50:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:50:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7001	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:50:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7001	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:50:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:50:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:50:44 PM	WMI	10	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:45:48 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:34:23 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:59 PM	Application Hang	1002	(101)
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:03 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:03 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:03 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:03 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:01 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:01 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:01 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:32:01 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:57 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:57 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:57 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:57 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:56 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:56 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:56 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:56 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:55 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:55 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:55 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:55 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:54 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:54 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:54 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:54 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:53 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:53 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:53 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:53 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:48 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:47 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:47 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:47 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:46 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:29 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:29 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:29 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:31:29 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:09:34 PM	MsiInstaller	11905	None
Error	12/8/2011 8:02:44 PM	Application Hang	1002	(101)
Error	12/8/2011 8:02:24 PM	Application Hang	1002	(101)
Error	12/8/2011 7:48:52 PM	DistributedCOM	10010	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:48:16 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:48:16 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:48:16 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:48:16 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:52 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:52 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:52 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:52 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:43 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:43 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:43 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:47:43 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:46:57 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:46:57 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:46:57 PM	System Restore	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:46:57 PM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:46:57 PM	VSS	13	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:43:31 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:41:00 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:41:00 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:41:00 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7001	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:41:00 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7001	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:41:00 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:41:00 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:41:00 PM	WMI	10	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:36:42 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:22:05 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 5:17:18 PM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:37:02 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:20 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:20 PM	Perflib	1010	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:20 PM	Perflib	1023	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:20 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:19 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:18 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:18 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:18 PM	Perflib	1023	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:35:18 PM	Perflib	1008	None
Error	12/8/2011 4:31:29 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 1:36:00 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 12:28:02 PM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 12:16:46 PM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:54:38 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 7:16:16 AM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/8/2011 2:15:44 AM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/8/2011 1:47:01 AM	Security-Licensing-SLC	8198	None
Error	12/8/2011 12:00:00 AM	Service Control Manager Eventlog Provider	7000	None
Error	12/8/2011 12:00:00 AM	VSS	8193	None
Error	12/8/2011 12:00:00 AM	VSS	13	None


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I need you to expand the following errors so I can see the content:

Error 12/9/2011 6:49:37 PM WMI 10 None
Error 12/9/2011 6:19:54 PM Security-Licensing-SLC 8198 None
Error 12/9/2011 4:49:56 PM McLogEvent 5051 None
Error 12/9/2011 8:12:33 AM cdrom 7 None
Error 12/9/2011 2:40:02 AM VSS 8193 None
Error 12/9/2011 2:40:02 AM VSS 13 None

Double-click each error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 12/9/2011 6:49:37 PM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Dick-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-12-09T23:49:37.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>47874</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Dick-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Licensing-SLC
Date: 12/9/2011 6:19:54 PM
Event ID: 8198
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Dick-PC
Description:
License Activation (SLUI.exe) failed with the following error code:
0x80070057
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Security-Licensing-SLC" Guid="{1FD7C1D2-D037-4620-8D29-B2C7E5FCC13A}" EventSourceName="Software Licensing Service" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">8198</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-12-09T23:19:54.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>47849</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Dick-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
0x80070057
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: McLogEvent
Date: 12/9/2011 4:49:56 PM
Event ID: 5051
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Dick-PC
Description:
A thread in process C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe took longer than 90000 ms to complete a request.
The process will be terminated. Thread id : 1440 (0x5a0)
Thread address : 0x00000000776E73EA
Thread message :

Build VSCORE.14.4.0.380 / 5400.1158
Object being scanned = \Device\HarddiskVolume3\PROGRA~2\McAfee\MSC\mchlp32.exe
by C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
4(0)(0)
4(0)(0)
7200(0)(0)
7595(0)(0)
7005(0)(0)
7004(0)(0)
5006(0)(0)
5004(0)(0)

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="McLogEvent" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">5051</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-12-09T21:49:56.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>47842</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Dick-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
90000
1440 (0x5a0)
0x00000000776E73EA

Build VSCORE.14.4.0.380 / 5400.1158
Object being scanned = \Device\HarddiskVolume3\PROGRA~2\McAfee\MSC\mchlp32.exe
by C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
4(0)(0)
4(0)(0)
7200(0)(0)
7595(0)(0)
7005(0)(0)
7004(0)(0)
5006(0)(0)
5004(0)(0)

</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: Application Hang
Date: 12/9/2011 8:12:07 AM
Event ID: 1002
Task Category: (101)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Dick-PC
Description:
The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6002.18005 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 640 Start Time: 01ccb614bb4002e7 Termination Time: 16338
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Hang" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1002</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>101</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-12-09T13:12:07.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>47816</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Dick-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
Explorer.EXE
6.0.6002.18005
640
01ccb614bb4002e7
16338
<Binary>55006E006B006E006F0077006E0000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: VSS
Date: 12/9/2011 2:40:02 AM
Event ID: 8193
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Dick-PC
Description:
Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance. hr = 0x80070002.

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="VSS" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">8193</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-12-09T07:40:02.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>47799</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Dick-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
CoCreateInstance
0x80070002

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server
 <Binary>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</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: Application
Source: VSS
Date: 12/9/2011 2:40:02 AM
Event ID: 13
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Dick-PC
Description:
Volume Shadow Copy Service information: The COM Server with CLSID {e579ab5f-1cc4-44b4-bed9-de0991ff0623} and name Coordinator cannot be started. [0x80070002]

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="VSS" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">13</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-12-09T07:40:02.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>47798</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Dick-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
{e579ab5f-1cc4-44b4-bed9-de0991ff0623}
Coordinator
0x80070002

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server
<Binary>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</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like there are problems with your system, more importantly, that the operating system hasn't been activated. Have you had problems with that? Let's run this utility to see what the status of the system is.

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

I have not had any problems with my operating sytem, other than it has been slowing down . I should mention that I downloaded a free Regestry Repair Program from CNet a few days ago and ran it. I'm not sure if that is part of the problem.

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Status: Invalid License
Validation Code: 50
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0x80070426
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-F4GJK-KG77H-B9HD2
Windows Product Key Hash: iJAth4TbScMi8HdcPurlASXdEkw=
Windows Product ID: 89583-OEM-7332157-00204
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.0.6002.2.00010300.2.0.003
ID: {4E10E3AD-42E5-42E5-9DC3-92C828ED9685}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: Registered, 1.9.42.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Product Name: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 6002.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 100 Genuine
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 - 100 Genuine
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3_E2AD56EA-765-d003_E2AD56EA-766-0_E2AD56EA-134-80004005_70AFE6BE-656-80070057_E2AD56EA-815-80070057

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{4E10E3AD-42E5-42E5-9DC3-92C828ED9685}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.0.6002.2.00010300.2.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-B9HD2</PKey><PID>89583-OEM-7332157-00204</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3986394392-2705944069-2246672351</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>Inspiron 530</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>1.0.16</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20081212000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>DF323507018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>DELL </OEMID><OEMTableID>FX09 </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>100</Result><Products><Product GUID="{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"><LegitResult>100</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007</Name><Ver>12</Ver><Val>45B1113F8E2F5B4</Val><Hash>GkfWBKJzvBwvEI9ANuMpVaSFEp0=</Hash><Pid>81602-OEM-6873004-68668</Pid><PidType>4</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="16" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="18" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="1B" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="A1" Version="12" Result="100"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software Licensing service is not running.

Windows Activation Technologies-->
N/A

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NgAAAAIABAABAAEAAQABAAAAAgABAAEA6GGOVtK/pAXye7ZZZP6I/YwA7FDy9EQlXpesVkbK

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20000
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC DELL FX09 
FACP DELL FX09 
HPET DELL FX09 
MCFG DELL FX09 
SLIC DELL FX09 
DMY2 DELL FX09 
SSDT PmRef CpuPm


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Unfortunately, the report is showing an invalid licence. It's possible the registry cleaner deleted something and the system can no longer read the licence but we can't help until we know the machine is running a valid genuine operating system.

I suggest you post on the Microsoft forums to get help with this issue. That may solve your other problem as well but if not, we can help you with it one the activation issue is cleared up.

http://social.microsoft.com/Forums/is/genuinevista/threads


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

The Announcement by Microsoft "Fix for Software Licensing service has stopped" on som 64bit systems. I followed the directions and still get the same message when attempting to reinstall my printer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What instructions did you follow? I'm asking you to post there for assistance with your activation issue.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

OK, I ran the microsoft fix for liciencing for 64 bit comp.s again. The MGADIAG again and got different results. It shows Validation Data is genuine. Now what?

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Status: Genuine
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-F4GJK-KG77H-B9HD2
Windows Product Key Hash: iJAth4TbScMi8HdcPurlASXdEkw=
Windows Product ID: 89583-OEM-7332157-00204
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.0.6002.2.00010300.2.0.003
ID: {4E10E3AD-42E5-42E5-9DC3-92C828ED9685}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: Registered, 1.9.42.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Product Name: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 6002.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 100 Genuine
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 - 100 Genuine
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{4E10E3AD-42E5-42E5-9DC3-92C828ED9685}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.0.6002.2.00010300.2.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-B9HD2</PKey><PID>89583-OEM-7332157-00204</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3986394392-2705944069-2246672351</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>Inspiron 530</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>1.0.16</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20081212000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>DF323507018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>DELL </OEMID><OEMTableID>FX09 </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>100</Result><Products><Product GUID="{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"><LegitResult>100</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007</Name><Ver>12</Ver><Val>45B1113F8E2F5B4</Val><Hash>GkfWBKJzvBwvEI9ANuMpVaSFEp0=</Hash><Pid>81602-OEM-6873004-68668</Pid><PidType>4</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="16" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="18" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="1B" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="A1" Version="12" Result="100"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.0.6002.18005
Name: Windows(TM) Vista, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Vista, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: bffdc375-bbd5-499d-8ef1-4f37b61c895f
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 89583-00146-321-500204-02-1033-6001.0000-0632009
Installation ID: 004945357305710516379822963762090650770102993586869162
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=43473
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=43474
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=43476
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=43475
Partial Product Key: B9HD2
License Status: Licensed

Windows Activation Technologies-->
N/A

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NgAAAAIABAABAAEAAQABAAAAAgABAAEA6GGOVtK/pAXye7ZZZP6I/YwA7FDy9EQlXpesVkbK

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20000
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC DELL FX09 
FACP DELL FX09 
HPET DELL FX09 
MCFG DELL FX09 
SLIC DELL FX09 
DMY2 DELL FX09 
SSDT PmRef CpuPm


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you tried to reinstall the printer since the activation problem has been fixed? I'm thinking there might have been some relation to that.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, and I still get to the point where "print spooler issue" and a "red x ' next to "print spooler" and a message that all issues need to be fixed before instalation.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:filefind
spoolsv.exe
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 10:26 on 11/12/2011 by Dick
Administrator - Elevation successful
WARNING: SystemLook running under WOW64. Use SystemLook_x64 for accurate results.

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "spoolsv.exe"
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_326a3ea579e6364c\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 267264 bytes	[02:49 21/01/2008]	[02:49 21/01/2008] E6519A9E756D74DC51C697BA62162F51
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18511_none_3260788179ed5d57\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 267776 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:04 17/08/2010] 92E6738D25C2123BE9515C0EAC0776CD
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22743_none_32cba802932180c9\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 270848 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:02 17/08/2010] 7F59AA690212241B398D6DBE4071EE3C
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_3455b7b177080198\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 268288 bytes	[19:12 19/10/2009]	[07:10 11/04/2009] EADA445EAEDD1D7DF4C5EB42B3612729
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18294_none_33f36be77751de08\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 273920 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:54 17/08/2010] F66FF751E7EFC816D266977939EF5DC3
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22468_none_34a17b8490538c82\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 273920 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:54 17/08/2010] 439017BE66398AB809D81B3AE8393883

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I didn't realize you're running a 64-bit operating system so please download this 64-bit version of the same program and run it the same way then post the results.

http://jpshortstuff.247fixes.com/SystemLook_x64.exe


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 10:41 on 11/12/2011 by Dick
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "spoolsv.exe"
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 273920 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:54 17/08/2010] F66FF751E7EFC816D266977939EF5DC3
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_326a3ea579e6364c\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 267264 bytes	[02:49 21/01/2008]	[02:49 21/01/2008] E6519A9E756D74DC51C697BA62162F51
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18511_none_3260788179ed5d57\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 267776 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:04 17/08/2010] 92E6738D25C2123BE9515C0EAC0776CD
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22743_none_32cba802932180c9\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 270848 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:02 17/08/2010] 7F59AA690212241B398D6DBE4071EE3C
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_3455b7b177080198\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 268288 bytes	[19:12 19/10/2009]	[07:10 11/04/2009] EADA445EAEDD1D7DF4C5EB42B3612729
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18294_none_33f36be77751de08\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 273920 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:54 17/08/2010] F66FF751E7EFC816D266977939EF5DC3
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22468_none_34a17b8490538c82\spoolsv.exe	--a---- 273920 bytes	[23:42 14/09/2010]	[14:54 17/08/2010] 439017BE66398AB809D81B3AE8393883

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, the file exists so there has to be some other reason. Let's check the service.

Go to *Start *- *Control Panel *- *System and Maintenance* and *Administrative Tools*.

Double-click on *Services *and click on *Continue *if you are prompted.

Scroll down the list and right-click on *Print Spooler* then click on *Properties*.

Click on the *General tab* and make sure that the *Startup Type* is *Automatic*. If it's not, change it to Automatic.

Also, if the service shows the *Status *as *Stopped *then click on the *Start *button to start the service.

Reboot the machine and try installing the printer again.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

When I clicked on the print spooler properties tag, the "Startup was on auto". I clicked on "Start" and got the error message. "Error 2: The system could not find the file specified"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try running this printer troubleshooter:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/help/printer-problems-in-windows?T1=tab03


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

No luck, same problem, same messages.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What make and model of printer are you trying to install?

And what make and model of printer did you have before?


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a HP Photosmart C2400 All-in-one series. I am trying to install the one I uninstalled when I first ran into the print spooler problem. I had hoped that by uninstalling and then reinstalling it. I would have corrected the problem. I know see that it was never the printers problem. My best guess is when I ran the free Registry Cleaner, it screwed somethig up. (big mistake). I appreaciate all the time and effort you have put into my problem. I'm still open to suggestions, if you're willing to hang in there.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, registry cleaners often cause more harm than good.

Does the registry cleaner have any sort of back up that would allow you to restore the changes it made?


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

I tried that before we started this mess. I have since deleated the program.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I see that you posted on the Microsoft forums but they asked you to post in a different forum. Have you done that yet? If so, can you send me a link to your post?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe you're running Vista, 64-bit, correct?

Do you have your installation CD?


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

I clicked on the link they sent me, and reposted it. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes I am running Vista 64-bit. Yes I have Reinstallation DVD for my operating system.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's the link:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-install/c4354def-6a45-4256-80ef-f92df756f0b7


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the link. You may get some good input there.

In the meantime, we can try running the System File Checker (sfc). Do option A which is *sfc /scannow*. You may be prompted to insert the installation CD if any files are needed from it.

Please follow the instructions at the following link to run it and then reboot the machine when it's finished.

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/66978-system-files-sfc-command.html

Let me know how that goes.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

I ran the sfc.exe check and the scfdetails that showed up on my Desktop, had nothing in it. 0 bytes. I tried to run a chkdisc at startup, but it wouldn't scan. Details on how to scan, when Vista won't do it at startup were long and confusing. I didn't want to screw it any worse than it is now.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type (or paste) the following command:


```
cmd /k reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Providers" /s
```
Click OK.

Copy (right-click and Select All > press Enter) the entire content of that window and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Providers
EventLog REG_DWORD 0x3
NetPopup REG_DWORD 0x1
NetPopupToComputer REG_DWORD 0x0
RestartJobOnPoolEnabled REG_DWORD 0x1
RestartJobOnPoolError REG_DWORD 0x258
RetryPopup REG_DWORD 0x0
order REG_MULTI_SZ LanMan Print Services\0Internet Print Provider
LogonTime REG_BINARY 46F82225DD9CC901

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Providers\Internet Pri
nt Provider
DisplayName REG_SZ HTTP Print Services
Name REG_SZ inetpp.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Providers\LanMan Print
Services
Name REG_SZ win32spl.dll
DisplayName REG_SZ LanMan Print Services

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Providers\LanMan Print
Services\PortNames

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Providers\LanMan Print
Services\Servers
AddPrinterDrivers REG_DWORD 0x0


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might want to try resetting the Print Spooler service with the *Microsoft Fix it* button found *HERE*.


----------



## Grandpa_g (Jan 3, 2005)

That worked. I'm up and printing. Thank you so much.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Good job. Thanks Phantom.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

My pleasure.


----------

